# Dots, dashes, lines & squiggles



## Harry Cobean (Jun 16, 2012)

my name is harry & i'm an alc.....oops,technophobe!
help please,which keys do i need to hit on my keyboard to put accents etc above letters,like the dash above the "e" as in rose wine...see,told you i'm hopeless,probably posted this in the wrong place too....doh!!


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 16, 2012)

é = alt+130

Alt key + Three digits:
128 Ç 
129 ü 
130 é 
131 â 
132 ä 
133 à 
134 å
135 ç 
136 ê 
137 ë 
138 è 
139 ï 
140 î 
141 ì 
142 Ä 
143 Å 
144 É 
145 æ 
146 Æ 
147 ô 
148 ö 
149 ò 
150 û 
151 ù 
152 ÿ 
153 Ö 
154 Ü 
160 á 
161 í 
162 ó 
163 ú 
164 ñ 
165 Ñ 
167 º 
168 ¿
248 °
250 · (smaller bullet)


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2012)

Those don't work for me.

I use alt+e, e for é

I use alt+0 for º


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Those don't work for me.
> 
> I use alt+e, e for é
> 
> I use alt+0 for º


Works in Unicode enabled text entry-
Alt Codes List of Alt Key Codes Symbols


----------



## Hoot (Jun 16, 2012)

I suspect Andy is using a Macintosh machine. As I recall, on the Mac keyboard, the option key is functionally similar to the alt key.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I suspect Andy is using a Macintosh machine. As I recall, on the Mac keyboard, the option key is functionally similar to the alt key.




Correctamundo!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 16, 2012)

I never thought about it much until I went back to school, but after using the Macintosh machines in the digital media lab, I am thinking about getting one for the house. They are different but they sure are easy to use once you get used to them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been happy with mine.  I've used them in both work and home environments with pleasure.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 16, 2012)

*Thanks chaps!*

thanks for the help jpb,andy & hoot.i'm on a dell inspiron running windows vista & neither way worked.then i found an ALT GR key right of the space bar & that works as per andy's instructions...look:ééúíó....bloody hell i'll be scanning & saving to file next,ermmmm,whatever that is...........!
once again thanks all
harry


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 16, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I suspect Andy is using a *Macintosh* machine. As I recall, on the Mac keyboard, the option key is functionally similar to the alt key.





Andy M. said:


> Correctamundo!


Andy, I won't hold it against you!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2012)

Of all the things I would like held against me, a laptop is low on the list.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2012)

Two notes:

Bill's method works in Windog, but only using the numbers on the numeric keypad.

Whether or not Alt or AltGr + a letter works, depends (at least in Windog) on which keyboard layout you have chosen. I used to use Brazilian Portuguese, because I could put all kinds of neat stuff quickly. E.g., e' gave me é (e + two ' gave me e'). But, they changed it.

Windog has a utility called "Character Map". It has all the special characters.

Screenshots of Character Map Icon and of Character Map in use, below. Once a character is highlighted, there is info about that character in the bottom line, e.g., how to make the character with keystrokes. I have Character Map pinned to my task bar because I write stuff in English, French, Danish, & Swedish. I only remember the key strokes for the letters I use a lot (æøå, éè), can't remember any of the upper case letters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2012)

nothing works for me, I have to use the Character Map.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 17, 2012)

hey tax & pf
nope,a bridge too far for me i'm afraid...i'll stick to altgr+the letter!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 17, 2012)

Those accent marks are called diacritics. I think that most people accept that if you leave the diacritic off, it is okay on a forum or in an email. Each diacritic has a name, but we won't get into that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ah, It's because I don't have a numerical keypad on my laptop.

é  Alt +130...I use that one the most because of Latté.  I also use the degree symbol. Works just fine on Shrek's computer.

Since I had to hack into Shrek's computer to weed out his e-mail, I thought I would drop in...not sleeping, again.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Those accent marks are called diacritics. I think that most people accept that if you leave the diacritic off, it is okay on a forum or in an email. Each diacritic has a name, but we won't get into that!


nó wáy jósé! just found out how to do it so i'm playing catch up...old dog new tricks!
hárry


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah, It's because I don't have a numerical keypad on my laptop.
> 
> é  Alt +130...I use that one the most because of Latté.  I also use the degree symbol. Works just fine on Shrek's computer.
> 
> Since I had to hack into Shrek's computer to weed out his e-mail, I thought I would drop in...not sleeping, again.


Not sleeping=not good. I am up because this is the time I usually wake up. I usually nap between 6-7:30 a.m. I am so tempted to get the girls up, but I don't want them outside this early...since they free-range. But I want to see how many chicks are out there!!!! And take pics!

 I've invited a friend and her two sons (10 and 7) to come out and see the chicks....and pick strawberries...and then go to Upper Canada Village...the boys live in the City, so thought it might be nice if they could came out, see the chicks, pick some Swiss chard, lettuce, and pull some green onions, go to the strawberry patch down the road, and then go to UCV. We'll see if they have other plans. Their dad is welcome to come too! Oh crap--I should probably do some housework if they decide to drive out from the City!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Not sleeping=not good. I am up because this is the time I usually wake up. I usually nap between 6-7:30 a.m. I am so tempted to get the girls up, but I don't want them outside this early...since they free-range. But I want to see how many chicks are out there!!!! And take pics!
> 
> I've invited a friend and her two sons (10 and 7) to come out and see the chicks....and pick strawberries...and then go to Upper Canada Village...the boys live in the City, so thought it might be nice if they could came out, see the chicks, pick some Swiss chard, lettuce, and pull some green onions, go to the strawberry patch down the road, and then go to UCV. We'll see if they have other plans. Their dad is welcome to come too! Oh crap--I should probably do some housework if they decide to drive out from the City!



Lately, I wake up and just lay there for 20 minutes and then I give up and get up.  I just took half a sleeper, see if I can get in a couple more hours.  I do want to be awake enough to go get hot donuts for the unit staff today.  I might even get Shrek and his roommate coffee.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 17, 2012)

Shrek has a roommate? Not you...TMI ;-).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Shrek has a roommate? Not you...TMI ;-).



Yeah, weighs about 380 lbs, snores horribly and he has the same name, only I really think he is a nice troll not an Ogre.  Walk in and say, "Hi Shrek!" and get a "Hi!" back in stereo.


----------



## Mel! (Jun 17, 2012)

An easy way to do this, is to copy and paste these characters from someplace on the internet. That is what I do, when I want to be correct about my grammar and spelling for a reason, rather than my usual quick and careless way of typing. 

Mel


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Two notes:
> 
> Bill's method works in Windog, but only using the numbers on the numeric keypad.
> 
> ...



Windows has something called "charmap" that is virtually identical to that. Start -> Run -> charmap


----------



## taxlady (Jun 17, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Windows has something called "charmap" that is virtually identical to that. Start -> Run -> charmap


I think "charmap" is just an abbreviation for Character Map.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I think "charmap" is just an abbreviation for Character Map.



Uh...yup!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 18, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I think "charmap" is just an abbreviation for Character Map.


Certainly it is. It's charmap.exe, the Windows accessory/utility that displays various character maps and allows you to copy and paste. I think it's been there since at least Windows 98, maybe earlier.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 18, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Certainly it is. It's charmap.exe, the Windows accessory/utility that displays various character maps and allows you to copy and paste. I think it's been there since at least Windows 98, maybe earlier.



I have seen it as early as Windows 3.0.  I didn't notice if it was in 2.7 as I only used that waste once.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't argue Windows 3.1 at least, but I couldn't really remember. I ran Windows 3.0 only a short time, just playing with it. Back in those days DOS was king. I used Windows 3.1 mainly because of a few games they had, like WinMine. I did all my important stuff from DOS programs. That was before the Internet became popularized.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Certainly it is. It's charmap.exe, the Windows accessory/utility that displays various character maps and allows you to copy and paste. I think it's been there since at least Windows 98, maybe earlier.


Is that humour that I don't understand or did you not realize I meant Windows when I wrote Windog?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 18, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Is that humour that I don't understand or did you not realize I meant Windows when I wrote Windog?


I guess it's me. I thought Windog was some kind of aftermarket thing you downloaded, perhaps shareware or freeware. I've never encountered the term "Windog" before. The term I'm familiar with is Windoze.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I guess it's me. I thought Windog was some kind of aftermarket thing you downloaded, perhaps shareware or freeware. I've never encountered the term "Windog" before. The term I'm familiar with is Windoze.


Windog is my opinion of that operating system, though with Win 7, it is getting better, albeit with issues, e.g., every new version of Windows Explorer has a simpler, less useful search function.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 18, 2012)

Best Windows ever was 2000. XP was tolerable. Vista was an abomination. 7 is a bit better than Vista... I've been reading chit-chat from my technical buddies (I'm not in their league) and from what I hear Windows 8 is going to be the worst ever.

I've heard that Windows 8 is doing away with the start button, and they've made it difficult or impossible for after market developers to put it back. That's the chit-chat and I don't understand the details so don't ask me.

Explorer (AKA "Windoze Exploder") was never good except for users too technically challenged to download Mozilla or Firefox.

I guess charmap has been here since Win3.0. It's probably time that they should replace it with something useless and difficult to use, preferably with a user interface that nobody can understand.

Maybe Linux is the future. It's already the basis for half of the Internet, the so called LAMP constellation of free GPL public license software, Linux (o/s), Apache (web server), MySQL (database) and PHP (programming language), the basis for web servers including DC's server and vBulletin forum software.

It's kind of good to know that DC does not run on Microsoft software.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2012)

I love my MAC.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Best Windows ever was 2000. XP was tolerable. Vista was an abomination. 7 is a bit better than Vista... I've been reading chit-chat from my technical buddies (I'm not in their league) and from what I hear Windows 8 is going to be the worst ever.
> 
> I've heard that Windows 8 is doing away with the start button, and they've made it difficult or impossible for after market developers to put it back. That's the chit-chat and I don't understand the details so don't ask me.
> 
> ...


I would use Linux, but my professional tax software and QuickBooks® run on Windows. I have run a Windows inside of Linux, but that sort of defeats the purpose of running Linux and it's a PITA. I run QB because I am a QuickBooks® ProAdvisor, so different accounting software wouldn't really solve my problem.

I mentioned Windows Explorer, the one for looking at your files and directories, not Internet Explorer.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I've used Windows so much (including writing Windows applications in Visual C++) because all my jobs have used engineering software available only on Windows, and in the last 20 years Microsoft Office pretty much took the whole market. One job I also had a Sun workstation (Unix, very similar to Linux) in addition to my Windows NT 5.1 workstation.

These days (retired) I think I'm about ready to migrate to Linux, IF I can find a version that I like, IF it has most of the ease of usability of Windows WITHOUT the PITA aspect of Windows.

I''m getting to the point where about all I need is Firefox, Thunderbird, some way to edit text files, a way to handle Word documents and Excel spreadsheets, and maybe a music (MP3) player. I'm pretty sure I can find all that for Linux although I may not like the user interface.

I'm really annoyed with MSFT because I would have been happy to use Windows 2000 forever, with just the applications I already had, but unfortunately they quit supporting Win2k so I'd be open to hacker attacks if I hadn't upgraded.

OIC re: Windows Explorer. I like that too, one of the few reasonably designed tools, although they've hosed it up on my Windows 7, in ways that I won't bore anybody with the details.

I wonder how much about Windows "improvement" is simply that MSFT can't make enough profit if nobody wants to upgrade to the new version, or new applications. As I said, I was quite happy with what I had a dozen years ago, and I'm far less content with what I'm stuck with these days.


----------

